# 1UP's new Equip-D rack



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey all,

I'm shopping for a single bike rack, most certainly a 1UP. I'm having trouble finding info on the new "Equip-D" rack and the pros and cons vs the old Quick rack. 
https://www.1up-usa.com/product-category/bike-racks/

Best info i could find is this:





Any first hand experience with it?


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

https://theradavist.com/2019/07/use...cking-1-up-usas-new-equip-d-double-bike-rack/

I bought the older style based off of this review.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the original, wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## HEMIjer (Jul 17, 2008)

Didnt know they had a new rack I have 3 of the original and they are great no worries no issues, lots of flexibility with them. Odd the new D rack is not rated for heavy duty or off road application where original is and this is more expensive. From looking at looks like it might be easier to fold up and has some sort of anti-wobble compared to the original.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

The stabilizing base (i.e. the part the trays attach to) is a lot wider on the old style. That might be why they are rated different? 

Probably would just need to call 1up and ask them. I just received a single super duty and am pretty happy with it.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

cassieno said:


> https://theradavist.com/2019/07/use...cking-1-up-usas-new-equip-d-double-bike-rack/
> 
> I bought the older style based off of this review.


Interesting. I read that review and thought it was pretty positive. If its tough enough for that, it's tough enough for my Golf to tote around my mountain bike. heh

It thing the gist of it is that its a little lighter and maybe folds up smaller, yet can hold wider tires and longer wheel base stock. It might also secure better in the hitch and wobble less. The cons is that it might be a little floppier. One review i read said they heard it rattle a bit more than the old rack which was solid.

Is there any wobble in the old style hitch engagement? I'm using a 1 1/4" hitch so i'm a little worried about that.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Of course they would come out with a new rack just 3 weeks after I bought mine!

Its $160 more though (on an already really expensive rack), and the improvements seem minor. The pull pin at the end _might_ be worth it. That is an issue my wife and myself with my bruised ribs just struggled with half an hour ago. On the negative side, its a couple 2.5 pounds heavier, not a lot, but the "Heavy Duty" is already pretty ungainly to install and remove.

Also, each add-on tray is $70 more.

With all that in mind, I have no regrets about my Heavy Duty purchase. Anyhow, it was hard enough to talk my wife into a $570 rack with $220 add-ons. She would have never gone for a $730 rack with $290 add-ons.

You single guys might have better luck with this one.

Funny thing about that video; the 1UP website specifically says the Equip-D version "is not rated for extreme off-road and RV usage"... he's using it on an RV _and_ off-road!


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

I decided to pulled the trigger on the Equip-D single. I kinda liked that it wasn't as bulky and easier to move with the exposed handle. So far its done the job just great with my road and mountain bikes. I can step on the base of the hitch and move the entier car with zero wobble at the hitch. On bumpy roads the bike rocks slightly, but not more than 1/2" i'd guess at the far ends of the rack where the wheels are. So its tight, but not 100% rigid with the car. I've never used the old style so i'm not sure how it compares. The hinge is pretty stiff so it take a little umph to raise/lower. It looks like the pivot is just a bolt with plastic bushings so i could loosen it a hair if i feel the need, but it'll prob loosen over time.

I have it on the back of a VW wagon and when we take the dogs the process goes like this:
lower empty hitch a notch so i can open hatch
raise empty hitch to compact position so the dogs can jump over it and in
lower empty hitch to carry position so i can close the hatch and load bike
load bike

repeat opposite to unload bike and dogs. So i make good use of that handle!


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

HuffyMan said:


> On bumpy roads the bike rocks slightly, but not more than 1/2" i'd guess at the far ends of the rack where the wheels are. So its tight, but not 100% rigid with the car.


It looks like the "D" has the same hitch bolt/ball lock as the heavy duty, so it should be 100% rigid with the vehicle. I have a 3 bike heavy duty. Zero movement. I will say though, make sure the hitch bolt/ball lock is tightened _before_ inserting the hitch bar lock. I noticed putting in the bar lock first can prevent the ball from getting 100% snug.


----------



## HuffyMan (Oct 19, 2005)

fredcook said:


> It looks like the "D" has the same hitch bolt/ball lock as the heavy duty, so it should be 100% rigid with the vehicle. I have a 3 bike heavy duty. Zero movement. I will say though, make sure the hitch bolt/ball lock is tightened _before_ inserting the hitch bar lock. I noticed putting in the bar lock first can prevent the ball from getting 100% snug.


The hitch and base of the rack is 100% rigid with the car. I can step on the base and jump on it and the whole car moves with it as one. It's the extended tray part that holds the wheels i think has some flex. I don't think its an issue, just reporting it as a data point.

I'm using the 1 1/4" hitch so i don't have a through pin type lock, i just have the cable that spans between the safety chain loop on the hitch and the pin/bolt/lock on the hitch that covers the hitch tightening bolt.

Edit: i found a youtube vid that shows the bike moving with an old style 2" hitch. It moves just as much, possibly even more than my rack.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

HuffyMan said:


> The hitch and base of the rack is 100% rigid with the car. I can step on the base and jump on it and the whole car moves with it as one. It's the extended tray part that holds the wheels i think has some flex. I don't think its an issue, just reporting it as a data point.


Ah. I misunderstood.

I actually notice very little movement (Heavy Duty model with 3 trays). Definitely less movement than other racks I see on the road with just two bikes on them.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

HuffyMan said:


> Is there any wobble in the old style hitch engagement? I'm using a 1 1/4" hitch so i'm a little worried about that.


When it's fully tightened there's no movement but mine tends to wiggle loose over rough roads.


----------



## kgraham11 (Jan 29, 2005)

FishMan473 said:


> The pull pin at the end _might_ be worth it. That is an issue my wife and myself with my bruised ribs just struggled with half an hour ago.


Sounds like you need this...

https://www.1up-usa.com/product/ez-pull/


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

It looks like it has a 2" longer wheel base (56" vs. 54") and the fat kit allows 5" vs. 4.9" tires. 

There was some talk on older threads that people with 29" large tires had the suspicion it is a very tight fit and the old racks were not designed with the large wheels and slack and long wheelbases in mind (from when 29" only had 2.2"tires etc.). So maybe this is an update to account better for newer bikes with larger tires? 

Darn, I'm ready to order the quick Rack and now i need to re-consider again to be more future-proof?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

FishMan473 said:


> Of course they would come out with a new rack just 3 weeks after I bought mine!
> 
> Its $160 more though (on an already really expensive rack), and the improvements seem minor. The pull pin at the end _might_ be worth it. That is an issue my wife and myself with my bruised ribs just struggled with half an hour ago. On the negative side, its a couple 2.5 pounds heavier, not a lot, but the "Heavy Duty" is already pretty ungainly to install and remove.
> 
> ...


1up has a great return policy if you want to switch. That being said I was in the same boat and considered sending mine back and getting the new one but decided it wasn't worth it, that and I off road some with mine behind my Jeep and like the wider base.


----------



## WNAJ (Feb 4, 2021)

HuffyMan said:


> .
> 
> Edit: i found a youtube vid that shows the bike moving with an old style 2" hitch. It moves just as much, possibly even more than my rack.


You missed the part where he is using a 1.25" to 2" hitch adapter. That's probably where most of the play is. Due to this, you can't make any comparisons about rack movement.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

You missed where this thread's over a year old


----------

